# Sticky  OCN Folding Needs You!



## Avacado

Possibly pin this? Will add to it frequently.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Thanks for taking the time to start this thread Avacado, hopefully we'll get a few new participants!


----------



## CptAsian

Good reference, thanks for writing up. Consider the thread stickied.


----------



## Avacado

Bump.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Bump!


----------



## Avacado

Bump.


----------



## Avacado

Bump to popular.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Bump. Need more folding power!


----------



## Avacado

Join cult. We kneed POWA


----------



## Avacado

Bump.


----------



## Avacado

December Foldathon gearing up, join us. Show off your 3090's. December 2020 Foldathon - Monday 21st - Wednesday 23rd -...


----------



## Avacado

Sign up now for the December foldathon and earn yourself one of 5 OCN premium accounts! December 2020 Foldathon - Monday 21st - Wednesday 23rd -...


----------



## Avacado

It's not too late to get those rigs fired up. Foldathon starts @1200 EST. Get yourself one of those shiny premium accounts!


----------



## Matt*S.

Avacado said:


> It's not too late to get those rigs fired up. Foldathon starts @1200 EST. Get yourself one of those shiny premium accounts!


Ya got me, 3700x and RTX2070 Super folding here.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Nice Matt, we can use the help


----------



## Matt*S.

Bastiaan_NL said:


> Nice Matt, we can use the help


So I've been out of the Folding game for a while, what's a fair PPD anymore for my rig? The client says 2.71Mil PPD, which I'll be honest, based on my prior experience of folding for years to get to almost 6M, seems odd?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

2.7 million PPD seems perfectly fine for your 2070 super.




__





GeForce RTX 2070 SUPER [email protected] PPD Averages, Power Consumption & Research Projects


[email protected] GeForce RTX 2070 SUPER performance as of 12/5/2022. Averages across all projects PPD:2,725,635 - Work Units Per Day:7.62, performance history and more.




folding.lar.systems




The CPU wouldn't do much compared to the GPU.


----------



## Avacado

3 Month bumpage.


----------



## Avacado

Stumbled across this video, which seemed cool. A lot of people don't understand just how Stanford uses all those Petaflops. I feel that this video shows just how they are utilizing our idle cycles for curing diseases, COVID in this specific example.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Avacado said:


> our idle cycles


"Idle" 😂 
More like: "all the dedicated systems we build for folding"

Nice video though!


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Bastiaan_NL said:


> "Idle" 😂
> More like: "all the dedicated systems we build for folding"
> 
> Nice video though!


yeah I've been streaming my non FPS games from my VM host because I don't have to pause folding. but yeah "idle" lol


----------



## AndyPPSU

It's really nice to see the folding team is still going after all this time.


----------



## BWG

AndyPPSU said:


> It's really nice to see the folding team is still going after all this time.


Hangin in there, but not much forum activity. I sent pm's to every active folder a few weeks ago and go 1 reply lol.


----------



## Avacado

BWG said:


> Hangin in there, but not much forum activity. I sent pm's to every active folder a few weeks ago and go 1 reply lol.


That's because we secretly hate you. <3


----------



## BWG

Avacado said:


> That's because we secretly hate you. <3


How can anyone hate hott e-girls?


----------



## AndyPPSU

BWG said:


> Hangin in there, but not much forum activity. I sent pm's to every active folder a few weeks ago and go 1 reply lol.


Aye, Ive noticed the feeds are quite spaced out, wheres everyone gone?


----------



## BWG

Extreme Hardware, or they are just too old and busy to do forums anymore.

Extreme Team Folding Goes Live on August 1st (Formerly The Team Competition)


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Hey I do things.


----------



## BWG

I do stuff _and_ things


----------

